# installing a rim



## Elky (Aug 14, 2004)

Hi guys,its been a while.I picked up a rim with a tire on it thats almost new,the problem.The tire is on backwards to the side its going on the tractor and the rim and tire is 2" wider than the one original.Question? could i spin the wheel around and bolt the hub on the front side of the rim lobes or whatever they are called,its hard derections to follow but i think if anyone played with rims before would know what i"m trying to do.If theres a reason i shouldn:t do this this way could you please reply,thanks alot ELKY


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

If I am following you; I would think it is OK to turn the rim around as you say and bolt it up. On my tractor the rims can be turned around in this manor to change wheel width. If the tire on the other side is not mounted the same the offset of this rim will be different from the one you are installing. It may look weird but should be mechanically sound.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

HI Elky, as Chief says, it won't be a problem to have the new rim you got mounted the other way, what could be a problem is the size. Not only will that new tire be wider, but taller as well. If you do much road travel, or work in higher gears, it can cause damage to your differential. It will cause heating in the trear end, and premature wear of your spider gears in the differential.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I was going on the assumption that the rim and tire were the same diameter as the other. If this is not the case, you cannot use the differential lock without placing a lot of stress on the differential due to the 2 tires turning the axle at differing rates. You can get by using it but the differential will constantly be working to compensate for the different diameter tires.


----------



## Elky (Aug 14, 2004)

*rim problem*

Hi guys,its Elky here,what i have is a 13.6 original and picked up a 14.9,not thinking anything about what parts man mentioned about tire size and the damage that would likely occur,and it would.I went out for a drive and found a few rims that matched the original one that is on the tractor now,but sure would like to find a match for the 28x14.9.I'll try to get to sussex before i mount anything to the tractor,bye 4 now and thanks for the valued imfo,Elky


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

14.9x28,, stop by!!


----------

